# TiVo Stream 4K: Path to Perfection



## babsonnexus

The TiVo Stream 4K is pretty good, but does not live up to its promise. With the right updates, it can get there! Here is a running list of what I've seen through my own experience and reading everything on the boards here. Please feel free to add and I'll update this post.

In the interest of limited space (10,000 characters!), formatting, and ease of use, I have converted this to a Google Sheet.











You can also access the Google Sheet at this link to unlock additional features like filter:
TiVo Stream 4K - Path to Perfection


----------



## jwort93

More than just giving the option to turn Dolby Vision and HDR10 off manually, it needs to implement an automatic HDR mode and Color Space switching option. The Apple TV 4K, Shield TV, Roku, and Fire TV devices can all automatically switch into HDR w/ Rec. 2020 color space, when needed, and otherwise maintain SDR w/ Rec. 709 as the default.

I would also really like to see an app agnostic automatic native framerate switching mode as well, similar to the Apple TV, and Roku. Although, I imagine that will be more difficult, as the Shield TV, which is also based on Android TV, hasn't been able to implement that yet.


----------



## CMH

PRODUCT NAME
TIVO STREAM 4K 2 or TIVO STREAM 8K​
FORM FACTOR
Same Shape - User provides HDMI CORD - Unit sits on table​COMPANY / PROGRAMMING
Buy SLING TV & Rename it TIVO TV
1 Main Programming Pack with ALL LOCALS - IF too far for indoor antenna
Program Pick-A-Packs - 10 or 20 or 30 or 40 $ based on #
Premium ADD-ONS available for extra $
Allow similar integration to competitor Program Providers
Online Accessibility to use Anywhere​DVR
TIVO Experience with VIRTUAL DVR over ALL APPS & OTA & ONLINE
Online Accessibility to use Anywhere​
INTEGRATION
AIR TV MINI or AIR TV 2 into Programming APPS
ATSC 3.0 readiness​APPS
FANGANGO NOW / VUDU - MOVIES ANYWHERE
AMC THEATRES OD - RED BOX - ROW 8 - FUBU TV - PHILO
VIDGO - YOU TUBE TV - FRNDLY TV - KLOWD TV - AIRY TV
BUMBLEBEE.TV - DISTRO TV - PLUTO TV - STIRR TV - XUMO
CRACKLE - FAWESOME TV - FILM RISE - PLEX - POPCORN FLIX
TUBI - TV TIME - WWE​
REMOTE CONTROL
Full Size
Backlit
Universal TV Control
Removal of NETFLIX Button
THUMBS UP & DOWN return - User controls Suggestions
Add DASH ( - ) Button - Use in OTA & other needs
Add ENTER Button - Use in OTA & other needs
Add CLEAR Button - Use in OTA & other needs
RE-ADD - A B C D buttons so user can create own app shortcuts
Number each APP - So can be loaded by number keys
Number each TV Channel in each APP - So can be loaded by number keys​
SPECS
HDMI 2.1 or LATEST
USB 4.0 only - No need for any other connectors
32gb Memory OR MORE
8gb RAM or MORE
DOLBY HR10+
IMAX​
HOLD OVERS
TIVO STREAM 4K Features & Specs that customer likes - UNLESS better available​TRANSPARENCY
Full Feature / Firmware / Software Update Notes put on the unit to read
Manual on the unit to read and be updated when changes​
PACKAGING
Comes with Connector Covers (HDMI & USB) when not used - avoids dust​


----------



## Rikki_Rocket

babsonnexus said:


> Live Guide
> Integrate Channels from additional sources
> Channels from existing TiVo Boxes (no matter if they are OTA or Cable)
> Pluto TV (this is coming first with the deal with Pluto, expect it by the end of July)
> Any other free channel service
> 
> *Ability to Add/Remove Channels, including TiVo+ and Pluto*
> Ability to re-order channels (Alphabetical, category, number, manual)
> 
> Add Channel Numbers to services like Sling and TiVo+ that do not have numbers




Please add "Live Guide" should have choice to show "My Channels" from Sling as an option. One of the main reasons I bought the TiVo Stream 4K was for the Guide since I love their guide on my other TiVo devices. The guide within the Sling App itself lets me show "My Channels" rather than just all the Sling Channels. So really, I like the Guide within native Sling app better than TiVo's Stream 4K Guide. I never would have expected that. For me that is the one thing they should have gotten right. Shame on them!


----------



## babsonnexus

@jwort93, thanks for the technical details. I had some of it, but some was beyond me so I just c&p'd you for the most part

@CMH, saw your original post and already had most of this, but missed a lot of the remote stuff so added that here. I'm going to focus this mostly on working on the existing technologies (including the existing TiVo Android box that exists) than worry about the next generation, so please do not mind that I've dis-included suggestions related to that. Also, def not going to play TiVo buying Sling and creating new packages; that is a massive rabbit hole! Let's just think about how to work with what we have now.

@Rikki_Rocket, I thought I had this, but I get what you are saying. If you already limited your channels on the base service (like Sling), you want those preferences to carry over. Got it added!


----------



## CMH

babsonnexus said:


> @jwort93, thanks for the technical details. I had some of it, but some was beyond me so I just c&p'd you for the most part
> 
> @CMH, saw your original post and already had most of this, but missed a lot of the remote stuff so added that here. I'm going to focus this mostly on working on the existing technologies (including the existing TiVo Android box that exists) than worry about the next generation, so please do not mind that I've dis-included suggestions related to that. Also, def not going to play TiVo buying Sling and creating new packages; that is a massive rabbit hole! Let's just think about how to work with what we have now.
> 
> @Rikki_Rocket, I thought I had this, but I get what you are saying. If you already limited your channels on the base service (like Sling), you want those preferences to carry over. Got it added!


no bother - keep updating the 1st post - run with ball i hand off to you - but how about below what to do to this generation - you add a next gen wish list too ?


----------



## babsonnexus

CMH said:


> no bother - keep updating the 1st post - run with ball i hand off to you - but how about below what to do to this generation - you add a next gen wish list too ?


You can have that one! :tearsofjoy:


----------



## stuart628

Love it, I did a review and wrote a lot of what you are saying in there too (I sent it to tivo) I really would love to see TiVo open up some kind of group and take suggestions on what to do and work with a select few people..this thing could be great..I can see it, but it could also be a disaster.
@babsonnexus great list I agree on almost all of your points, well done!


----------



## CMH

babsonnexus said:


> You can have that one! :tearsofjoy:


no you lol


----------



## Rikki_Rocket

stuart628 said:


> Love it, I did a review and wrote a lot of what you are saying in there too (I sent it to tivo) I really would love to see TiVo open up some kind of group and take suggestions on what to do and work with a select few people..this thing could be great..I can see it, but it could also be a disaster.
> @babsonnexus great list I agree on almost all of your points, well done!


I agree well done. But how long will it take TiVo to fix all of this? They are not that big of a company. To be fair some of the things in the list I would consider "bugs" or things we expected in a base product and others are nice to have "enhancements".


----------



## CMH

https://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## babsonnexus

Rikki_Rocket said:


> I agree well done. But how long will it take TiVo to fix all of this? They are not that big of a company. To be fair some of the things in the list I would consider "bugs" or things we expected in a base product and others are nice to have "enhancements".


I'll try to add some system of identifying bugs vs. enhancements vs. nice to haves vs. new product later in the week. I keep running into max character issues when I do so!


----------



## Narkul

Allow manual programming of the remote. My receiver is older and does not have HDMI and there doesn't seem to be a way to program the remote to operate my systems volume.


----------



## CMH

bring back thumbs up and thumbs down - the suggestions tivo producing is pure GARBAGE - Let the user control it


----------



## CMH

SPECS
Thumbs UP & Thumbs Down - So we can weed out all the garbage
HDMI 2.1 or LATEST
USB 4.0 only - No need for any other connectors
32gb Memory OR MORE
8gb RAM or MORE
DOLBY HR10+
IMAX

COMPANY / PROGRAMMING
Buy SLING TV & Rename it TIVO TV
1 Main Programming With ALL LOCALS - IF too far for indoor antenna
Program Pick-A-Packs - 10 or 20 or 30 or 40 $ based on #
Premium ADD-ONS available for extra $

TRANSPARENCY
Full Feature / Firmware / Software Update Notes put on the unit to read
Manual on the unit to read and be updated when changes

PACKAGING
Comes with Connector Covers (HDMI & USB) when not used - avoids dust


only things i have to add


----------



## stuart628

Couple things, Single Sign on through android settings sorta what apple tv has implemented

Also setup one stream 4k and once I setup the 2nd, 3rd, 4th whatever it copies all apps settings and homescreens over to the other ones.


----------



## stuart628

Rikki_Rocket said:


> I agree well done. But how long will it take TiVo to fix all of this? They are not that big of a company. To be fair some of the things in the list I would consider "bugs" or things we expected in a base product and others are nice to have "enhancements".


Tivo on twitter said they are aware of the hdmi bug and are working on it.


----------



## CMH

stuart628 said:


> Tivo on twitter said they are aware of the hdmi bug and are working on it.


hope so


----------



## babsonnexus

I've updated this so it is now a spreadsheet that includes prioritization, data added/modified, and status. It is fully filterable for anyone's needs!


----------



## srazook

I’m not a fan of Sling TV because of its lack of Live “Local” Streaming Channels and the extremely small amount of Cloud DVR storage. My Streaming TV provider of choice is YouTube TV. I realize, at least at this point, it will not interface with the TiVo UI and Grid. But it would be nice to have the YouTube TV app launch when you press the “Live” button on the remote. Is there anyway to program the remote? I’d love to see this feature available in future updates!


----------



## vurbano

I hope Tivo makes updates to this thing. WIthout OTA channels integrated into the guide then this thing is DOA and does not do the main thing they tout! which is eliminating the need to open other apps. I have one out for delivery to me today but Im not sure its worth hooking up without that.


----------



## yaggermr

babsonnexus said:


> The TiVo Stream 4K is pretty good, but does not live up to its promise. With the right updates, it can get there! Here is a running list of what I've seen through my own experience and reading everything on the boards here. Please feel free to add and I'll update this post.
> 
> In the interest of limited space (10,000 characters!), formatting, and ease of use, I have converted this to a Google Sheet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 48984
> 
> 
> You can also access the Google Sheet at this link to unlock additional features like filter:
> TiVo Stream 4K - Path to Perfection


Bravo! Way to put together something so well thought out! I hope they use this as a guide to help fix this device.


----------



## SugarBowl

'MyShows' should be sorted by record date, not air date (or whatever date it's using)
'MyShows' does not always update and show the latest recordings


----------



## aaronwt

CMH said:


> SPECS
> Thumbs UP & Thumbs Down - So we can weed out all the garbage
> HDMI 2.1 or LATEST
> USB 4.0 only - No need for any other connectors
> 32gb Memory OR MORE
> 8gb RAM or MORE
> DOLBY HR10+
> IMAX
> 
> COMPANY / PROGRAMMING
> Buy SLING TV & Rename it TIVO TV
> 1 Main Programming With ALL LOCALS - IF too far for indoor antenna
> Program Pick-A-Packs - 10 or 20 or 30 or 40 $ based on #
> Premium ADD-ONS available for extra $
> 
> TRANSPARENCY
> Full Feature / Firmware / Software Update Notes put on the unit to read
> Manual on the unit to read and be updated when changes
> 
> PACKAGING
> Comes with Connector Covers (HDMI & USB) when not used - avoids dust
> 
> only things i have to add


Is that a fantasy list?

Sent from my Galaxy S10


----------



## babsonnexus

@CMH: either all in or in the parking lot, including some new items (mostly in the 50's)

@stuart628: #55, #56 added

@srazook and @vurbano: See 8-1, 8-2, 8-4, and 8-6, as well as 25

@SugarBowl: #59 added


----------



## Charles R

aaronwt said:


> Is that a fantasy list?


I agree. It's so far from reality it doesn't have any real value... not far from let's turn a Corvair into a Hypercar.


----------



## babsonnexus

Yes, we should try to focus on what can be done within the existing hardware/software to make the experience better. However, if some far future or fantasy ideas come up--especially ones that require different hardware or management structure or dictator-level control of the industry--we'll put them in the Parking Lot. Doesn't hurt to capture them, but we'll keep the main list fairly clean!


----------



## babsonnexus

A couple of small updates from the other threads. I encourage everyone to at least list their issue here, even if you have another thread to fully flesh it out!


----------



## vurbano

OK this is interesting. Press guide button and you get the Tivo guide without locals. Start watching a channel and press the up pad button area and it brings up the sling guide on the bottom of the screen where you can select a favorite or an OTA channel or etc. SO you actually do not leave the Tivo app I guess. no need to use the circle button to launch the sling app. Perhaps you are jumping back and forth by using the guide button and the up pad. That is much more pallatable for me, I can live with that.


----------



## pl1

The TiVo Stream 4K should be able to change HDMI Inputs within the device, as well as by voice control. That is how the Amazon Fire TV Devices work.

The way it works with Amazon Fire TV is you can say "HDMI 1" or select the input (seen in the image below). Also, if you hit the HOME button it changes the streamer input to the HDMI of your choice.

The TiVo Streamer 4K depends on the TV's input IR code. On some TV's, this means you need a second remote to select the input.










EDIT: The attached picture is of a Fire TV. The Fire Stick 4K does not show HDMI inputs, but you can say "HDMI 1" with the stick, or use the HOME key to bring it back to "HDMI 2".


----------



## schatham

vurbano said:


> OK this is interesting. Press guide button and you get the Tivo guide without locals. Start watching a channel and press the up pad button area and it brings up the sling guide on the bottom of the screen where you can select a favorite or an OTA channel or etc. SO you actually do not leave the Tivo app I guess. no need to use the circle button to launch the sling app. Perhaps you are jumping back and forth by using the guide button and the up pad. That is much more pallatable for me, I can live with that.


Pressing up is the same as the guide, just in scroll view while being able to watch TV at the same time.
Can you explain further what locals you get and from what source? I get 1 live local channel, NBC Boston and it's in my grid guide.


----------



## RIKNIK

I have not been able to get Dolby Vision or HDR10 to work. As I was trying different settings Dolby Vision seems to work with 1080p and 4k30 if I turn the Full UHD off on my TV's input settings, but auto settings do not work at all. Actually, I don't think any HDR is working, it is just the forced HDR on the TIVO unit.
I bought this because of the stated ability to pass 4k HDR programs. This unit is not ready for prime time. Very disappointed.


----------



## aaronwt

I know people had mentioned the Stream 4K using IR with the remote. I checked last night and sure enough it was. But mine was not controlling the TV with IR, it was controlling my Onkyo receiver. I initially thought is was using HDMI-CEC and controlling the TV. Since with HDMI-CEC whether I use volume or mute on the TV or receiver the result is the same. But I covered up the front of the Stream 4K remote and it wouldn't work, which meant it was using IR.


----------



## aaronwt

I would call the forced HDR an L1 bug.


----------



## aaronwt

SugarBowl said:


> 'MyShows' should be sorted by record date, not air date (or whatever date it's using)
> 'MyShows' does not always update and show the latest recordings


Air date works out better. Otherwise things will be out of broadcast order.


----------



## babsonnexus

aaronwt said:


> Air date works out better. Otherwise things will be out of broadcast order.


I put it in as both at #17-8. There's definitely a value to both methods, depending upon the person!


----------



## BillyClyde

RIKNIK said:


> I have not been able to get Dolby Vision or HDR10 to work. As I was trying different settings Dolby Vision seems to work with 1080p and 4k30 if I turn the Full UHD off on my TV's input settings, but auto settings do not work at all. Actually, I don't think any HDR is working, it is just the forced HDR on the TIVO unit.
> I bought this because of the stated ability to pass 4k HDR programs. This unit is not ready for prime time. Very disappointed.


See this:

Access Tivo Stream 4K Hidden A/V Menus


----------



## vurbano

schatham said:


> Pressing up is the same as the guide, just in scroll view while being able to watch TV at the same time.
> Can you explain further what locals you get and from what source? I get 1 live local channel, NBC Boston and it's in my grid guide.


No pressing guide button brings up the full screen Tivo channel guide with sling channels, tivo+ channels and no local channels. Pressing up pad brings up SLingtv channel scroll guide with locals. 50 locals via Airtv2 unit


----------



## vurbano

aaronwt said:


> I know people had mentioned the Stream 4K using IR with the remote. I checked last night and sure enough it was. But mine was not controlling the TV with IR, it was controlling my Onkyo receiver. I initially thought is was using HDMI-CEC and controlling the TV. Since with HDMI-CEC whether I use volume or mute on the TV or receiver the result is the same. But I covered up the front of the Stream 4K remote and it wouldn't work, which meant it was using IR.


i was amazed at the remote knowing how to control my Onkyo reciever without programming it somehow? INput button does nothing right now. I guess that needs to be programmed?


----------



## mattyro7878

I have given up ever expecting one remote to control everything I own. At least no remote provided with a product. It's not too much to ask to pick up a remote.


----------



## Rikki_Rocket

vurbano said:


> i was amazed at the remote knowing how to control my Onkyo reciever without programming it somehow? INput button does nothing right now. I guess that needs to be programmed?


My input button worked without setting anything up.


----------



## waterandland

Found that Tivo Stream 4K does not work well with older Vizio TV HDMI inputs. Keeps defaulting to the HDMI port its hooked up to and turns on the TV


----------



## MScottC

I


waterandland said:


> Found that Tivo Stream 4K does not work well with older Vizio TV HDMI inputs. Keeps defaulting to the HDMI port its hooked up to and turns on the TV


I had, though with a bit of work, good luck when I followed the instructions in this post. No need to follow the parts that are specifically about remote pairing, but once you get through the getting into the shell program, go to the section on turning off the Stream's CEC.

Here's How To Disable Tivo's Automatic Remote Programming


----------



## babsonnexus

Minor tweaks over the past few days, but no major additional items.


----------



## babsonnexus

Closed out 64 for black screen on Android homescreen and 63 for CEC turning on television automatically.

Added 67 for DTS, 68 for Plex playback flashing, and 69 for floating keyboard disappearing when you attach a BT or USB keyboard/mouse.


----------



## jaselzer

babsonnexus said:


> Closed out 64 for black screen on Android homescreen and 63 for CEC turning on television automatically.
> 
> Added 67 for DTS, 68 for Plex playback flashing, and 69 for floating keyboard disappearing when you attach a BT or USB keyboard/mouse.


The floating Keyboard disappears when programming a Harmony Hub Remote to recognize the Stream as a Nvidia Shield. It uses Bluetooth to do this; hence, #69.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babsonnexus

@Liam Bresnahan, I already sent this to tivopm on Reddit who said they would be reviewing it all and getting back to me, but seemed worthwhile to send your way as well. Also, worth pushing back to the top for new people coming in with the same items and creating new posts.


----------



## keithg1964

jaselzer said:


> The floating Keyboard disappears when programming a Harmony Hub Remote to recognize the Stream as a Nvidia Shield. It uses Bluetooth to do this; hence, #69.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## Liam Bresnahan

thank you @babsonnexus - fortunately, I'm very aware of the discussion on Reddit, do not worry.


----------



## Yudoka

Good list. For me personally, the search features is pretty broken at the moment. It rarely finds things across all my subs that I know are there. It's slightly better if I search by title directly, but it still comes up short all the time. It's even worse when you want to search by category such as "Show me Anime". The return results will often show things on Hulu and YouTube, but nothing from other places like Netflix, which has a ton of anime. 

In general, I'd want the search feature to strictly limit itself to the apps I have active. I don't need or want to see results that I'd have to rent or that are not available at all to immediately play.

It would also be fantastic if free TV like Tivo+ and Tubi would actually make use of the remotes numeric pad. It's annoying having to scroll through the list of channels every time; this isn't the 1980's with crappy cable boxes.


----------



## babsonnexus

15-3 (CBS All Access integrated into My Shows) is closed per this post:

CBS All Access comes to the Stream App


----------



## dadspet

jaselzer said:


> The floating Keyboard disappears when programming a Harmony Hub Remote to recognize the Stream as a Nvidia Shield. It uses Bluetooth to do this; hence, #69.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im missing the keyboard when trying to do a search on most apps. Perhaps it happen when I setup harmony hub to control it. It took so much time to setup I hate to remove that keyboard but without a search keyboard its worthless.


----------



## keithg1964

dadspet said:


> Im missing the keyboard when trying to do a search on most apps. Perhaps it happen when I setup harmony hub to control it. It took so much time to setup I hate to remove that keyboard but without a search keyboard its worthless.


Download and make current a andriod keyboard app.


----------



## babsonnexus

keithg1964 said:


> Download and make current a andriod keyboard app.


Exactly, see solution here: Internal keyboard disappears


----------



## C M H

any more updates ?


----------



## babsonnexus

C M H said:


> any more updates ?


Even worse than no additional fixes/updates is that TiVO is adding a useless feature nobody asked for nor wants:

TS4K Match Score on the way ...


----------



## babsonnexus

Well, I realized I had not updated the spreadsheet in a while, so I was able to close out some services that have been integrated, as well as add issues that have been caused with the addition of services. I believe I am up to date now.


----------



## C M H

babsonnexus said:


> Well, I realized I had not updated the spreadsheet in a while, so I was able to close out some services that have been integrated, as well as add issues that have been caused with the addition of services. I believe I am up to date now.


thanks for all your hard work


----------

